# Fema Camps



## Nelco (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone seen this stuff?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2011)

If enough people died to need a million coffins, I don't think having a box to put a body in will be a high priority.


----------



## crow (Jan 31, 2011)

looks fake to me. if such a thing did exist, the gov. wouldn't allow it on youtube.


----------



## crow (Jan 31, 2011)

did anyone notice the camera date?
I was getting alarmed but, then they mentioned Lucifer. really?

Just wait till the zombies come. :dead_zombie:


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 31, 2011)

The second one is hillarious.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 1, 2011)

That first video could be a video of ANY decent security government building. Nothing about it says "internment camp" to me, despite somebody saying "this could be used for this". ANY warehouse could potentially be used to imprison people, so I'm not that convinced by footage of a government warehouse of some sort.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's why I don't ride trains with autoracks. The moans of the political prisoners inside of them get really annoying when we're sided.


----------



## MrD (Feb 2, 2011)

oooooohhhhhh nnnnooooo!!1!!
WE ARE DDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEDDDDD!!!!one!!!1
.
...
.......
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!1!!1


----------



## Nelco (Apr 15, 2011)

There's one (camp) next to the hop out in Indiana, Indianpoles..the part before the tunnel, going to Avon..check it out for yourself..it's empty right now, but it's there..seen coffins in Gulf Shores, Al..research it for yourself. 
I'm just passing it along.


----------



## Heron (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah they're real imo. at least the redlisters get a comfy coffin to chill in tho.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 15, 2011)

whats imo?


----------



## Heron (Apr 15, 2011)

"in my opinion"

yer but they'll probably catch both of us fer posting on this thread lmao. i'll shriek hello if they make us coffin neighbours.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 15, 2011)

i used to beworried about posting this..but i don't worry about it anymore..there's bigger fish to fry, than folks like me


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 16, 2011)

I worked for fema after katrina as was in a few of there supposed "concentration camps" for a few weeks.

All I have to say is that this ridiculous shit is more damaging that helpful.

First off, fema has never run a concentration camp. Rather they've run high security relief camps where soldiers where used to keep the peace. I know a lot of people call that extreme, but keep in mind that at the time there was A LOT of gunfights and looting going down. I was there, and all I can say is that it was a fucked situation on all sides.

Yes fema ordered a ton of coffins after katrina, there were also a SHIT TON of bodies around after the storm. Fema now stages those coffins in the south if they ever need them again. Its called being prepared. Something they got a lotta flack for not being when katrina hit.

Finally I want to point out that FEMA in general doesn't do much more than hand out contracts and write checks. The organization is only active during relief efforts, and normally local governments want them out sooner than later, mostly because once they leave the real tax dollar gouging can begin in backroom deals at town hall.

When I think about the real atrocities I've witnessed in this country and then see people wasting time on shit like this... fuck.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Apr 20, 2011)

@ *Beegod Santana* 

Thank you, I knew there was some rational explanation to be found. It does get awfully cumbersome to dig through these ever more prevalent and seemingly endless mounds of bullshit in search of a single granule of truth--then one who has become so accustomed to seeing bullshit that everything seems to take its form, must then attempt to recognize that single granule in possession as not bullshit but indeed the truth.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone who thinks the idea of FEMA camps is ridiculous should look into the Model State Health Emergency Powers Act, the plans for which are still available on government websites. MSHEPA is a plan for mass disease outbreak that allows for doctors to be invested with the powers of the court of law. Huge numbers of people would be quarantined and forcibly vaccinated inside schools, sports stadiums and other large public buildings. 
http://www.heritage.org/research/lecture/the-model-state-emergency-health-powers-act

What we saw during Katrina was a miniaturized version of this. Why was it that huge numbers of people with relief supplies such as food and water were turned away by the National Guard at the city border while, inside the Superdome, people went for days without food and water? Because this is what happens when you let a hugely centralized bureaucracy take control of a public emergency. There is absolutely no excuse for a wealthy country like the US to neglect starving and sick people when there are people who are willing and able to help.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Apr 20, 2011)

@*venusinpisces*

Very frightening, indeed. What I find more frightening, is the suspicion that most people caught in the midst of such an atrocity will continue to support its perpetuation for they will succumb to the wit and deception of vehement fear-mongering political rhetorics. Bodies will line the streets and the countless sheep shall march by ignorant of any inhumanity.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 20, 2011)

I would prefer to focus on constructive movements to counteract such possibilities, specifically vaccination resistance, legal rights for holistic health practitioners, and other grass roots relief organizations such as Common Ground. What is interesting about the issue of militarized emergency relief, particularly in the US, is that the popular resistance against it comes from both ends of the poltical spectrum, meaning that it has the potential to unify groups who would otherwise be bickering about religious differences or the like. We will see what happens but I think the resurgence of holistic health modalities can do a great deal to counter the propaganda of government agencies in this particular situation.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Apr 20, 2011)

Should atrocities of this nature arise before any movement gains ground and presence within the loins of the masses, I will greatly doubt the potentiality of the movement's success. Nonetheless, should we experience atrocity, it would serve only to motivate greater support; for only then will humanity come to understand that little else exists in this world in which we can invest our time and energy and expect to receive in return if not anything tangible, at least, a minor sense of hope for humanity's continued advancement. I have also noticed how, when faced with a common challenge, camaraderie develops between entities otherwise opposing and conflicting.
I prefer to assess vaccinations on a singular basis, I have little doubt in the legitimacy of the rabies vaccination for example or smallpox. 
How would holistic health modalities counter government propaganda? It appears to me that these unorthodox health practices suffer from their fair share of main stream opposition (otherwise, they wouldn't be unorthodox).


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, in the case of the 1918 Spanish Flu outbreaks, homeopathy cured 98% of patients whereas orthodox medicine had a 30% death rate. Important for Swine Flu Epidemic: Homeopathy Successfully Treated Flu Epidemic of 1918 I am not basing this claim sheerly on statistics, having successfully treated my
own dental abscess as well as a number of other problems with homeopathy alone.

What is unique about holistic therapies is that they generally require less centralization and regulation of resources. Vaccine manufacturers, on the other hand, are heavily tied to corporate powers as evidenced by Donald Rumsfeld's involvement in marketing the swine flu vaccine to the US government. Any serious look into the way people's lives have been micromanaged by authoritarian structures must take into account the role of the pharmaceutical industry, which values profits more than reliable health care. There is also the issue of people having a fundamental right regarding what they do with their own bodies, a right that would be denied under both MSHEPA and Codex Alimentarius, a bill that seeks to impose so many levels of bureaucracy on alternative health businesses that many would be forced to go bankrupt. Again, there is the issue of bureaucratic centralization and how it inhibits the most basic aspects of daily functioning, such as choosing your own health care provider, running a business, or helping your neighbors without having to contend with opposition from the National Guard! A lot of these problems come into sharp focus in the issue of disaster relief where the medical industry holds a monopoly on what passes for "treatment".


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 20, 2011)

venusinpisces said:


> The Model State Emergency Health Powers Act: An Assault on Civil Liberties in the Name of Homeland Security | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> What we saw during Katrina was a miniaturized version of this. Why was it that huge numbers of people with relief supplies such as food and water were turned away by the National Guard at the city border while, inside the Superdome, people went for days without food and water? Because this is what happens when you let a hugely centralized bureaucracy take control of a public emergency.


 
During Katrina relief we where under a MUCH different operating plan than MSHEPA. The Louisiana state government, state national gaurd, army, marines and FEMA where far from being in cooperation immediately after the storm. A mess of liability, logistics and power grabbing is what lead to the particular situation you've described above. FEMA has the power to tell the local, state and federal governments to fuck off, but it almost never happens. Some higher ups in Louisiana politics didn't want FEMA taking over immediately after the storm and this lead to a large amount of confusion, thus the four days after the storm when nothing was getting done. A LOT of the shit that went down was a result of a LOCAL government refusing to let the huge centralized bureaucracy take over. 

Interesting fact, the EPA concluded that nola wasn't safe for human habitation in dec. 2005, before most of the major reconstruction contracts where signed. However, the Louisiana state government had the final call whether or not to let the rebuilding process start, and they didn't bat an eye. Thanks to my time working there I now have an extremely scarred throat and was told that if I smoked cigarettes I'd already have lung cancer and probably will in the next 15 yrs regardless, I'm currently 25. I wish I could just get mad at FEMA and blame them for all my woes, but sadly its a lot more complicated than that.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh yes, I cannot possibly deny that *venusinpisces*. Contemporary capitalist society has effectively turned every facet of human life into a profit drive enterprise-- it's sickening, literally. And to add further insult to this blatant moral insult, numerous hindrances are placed upon the path of socio-economic progression in the form of taxation and increased financial and material obligations as one climbs the social ladder, while at the same time propaganda is distributed to maintain hope in the destitute that one day they too shall be rich and prosperous.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not trying to defend any part of the government though. FEMA fucked up by not exercising their full power immediately after the storm. By not taking complete control of the relief effort immediately and instead playing politics, they allowed a massive cluster fuck to happen. The resources where there, but the logistics and communication networks weren't. I just think its important not to confuse intentional oppression with occupational incompetence.


----------

